# Need help with motor, any good?



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like debris wedged into the air gap and caused the scratch. As long as no insulation on copper conductors was scratched or cut it is probably not a problem. Should clean up nicely.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there a way to calculate how much voltage and amps this motor will take? I want to power a small, 900kilo, car with it.


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Commutator and brushes look promising - high bar count, large brush contact area; could you tell the diameter and weight of whole motor? My own experience is that 240 mm / 45 kg similar motor (rated by factory at 48V/148A, 6kW) is more than enough for 800 kg car and I only tried it with 72V batteries yet.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Ill measure and weigh the whole lot tomorrow, i think its about the size you came up with


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

240mm outside, 220mm inside. Just a bit heavier, 52 kilo's. No volt-indication anywere


----------



## mdimarco (Oct 22, 2013)

With brushes that big and commutator bars that small wont they be crossing several bars at once? Isn't that bad?

Don't mind me I'm a newb.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Probably not since it was spinning fine with 12v on it


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

May want to put in some fresh bearings.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Will make sure i do that before installing it


----------

